# Our does had their first litters this week



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 17, 2012)

Our New Zealands






and our Mini Rexes (same litter, just hard to get good picture of all at the same time)


----------



## flemish lops (May 21, 2012)

congrats on the pile of poples!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 24, 2012)

Our Cali doe had her litter either late Tuesday night or early Wed morning, she did a good job making a nest, pulling hair and had the babies in the nest box.  Have only peek into the box as mamma is very protective-looks to be 5 wiggly ones from what I can see.


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (May 31, 2012)

Update:

The New Zealand babies are doing well only lost 1 all the rest have had their eyes open almost a week and in the past couple of days mastered getting back in the nest box, some of them figured out the getting out almost as soon as their eyes were open.  They are quite the little bundles of energy running and jumping all over their hutch.

And the bad news, only one Mini Rex baby has survived.  I'm not sure what happened with the 2 that died, it's like they didn't eat enough or just weren't growing. Attached is a picture a day or 2 before the second one died.  as you can tell from the picture the white spotted one is quite small compared to the brown one.  The brown one has become quite the rollie pollie pudge now that it is the only baby momma has to nurse.  Pudge (as we have been calling it) is quite a calm and reserved bunny.  What color would you call it?


----------

